

Ask HN: How to build a home automation system in 2014 - auganov

Do hubs make sense? Z-wave? Cloud services? Open-source solutions? SmartThings?
I&#x27;m having a very hard time figuring out what&#x27;s a reasonable way to go about it.
======
dangrossman
I use a VeraLite hub for two purposes: (1) to talk to z-wave things, and (2)
because it provides one API for thousands of devices. Not everything will work
with Vera, but most of the popular stuff does, from smart bulbs to switches to
home security and cameras. Vera's hub doesn't have a monthly subscription or
require a "cloud" to work. You can also buy one used for a reasonable price on
Amazon/eBay.

Here's a bit about my setup:

[http://www.dangrossman.info/2014/10/29/home-automation-
dashb...](http://www.dangrossman.info/2014/10/29/home-automation-
dashboard-2-0/)

~~~
shiftpgdn
Is there a significant lag between calling an action and it taking place? I've
got a wink hub and it's hilariously slow at running scripted events.

For example I have it set to lower the bulbs over our kitchen table, bring up
bulb over the sink and then dim a lamp at 7pm when we normally sit down for
dinner. In theory this sounds like it'd be neat but it just dramatically drops
the light output and takes about 20 seconds to go from one bulb to the next.

~~~
dangrossman
No, it's nearly instant most of the time with the wifi stuff (WeMo light
switches, Nest, etc). My z-wave door lock sometimes lags a few seconds, but I
blame that more on the protocol than anything. I exclusively use the hub for
its API; I don't know if the built-in UI would have any lag when executing
scenes created through that.

------
gmurphy
Right now there aren't any systems that do it all well, so you want to just
pick the best tools for each job, then glue it together with a hub.

A surprising number of things have relatively IP interfaces, so in my house I
scripted it all together by writing [http://route.io/](http://route.io/) \-
this lets me do things like control Sonos from my lightswitches, unlock my
house when I walk up to it, or turn off _everything_ with a single command.

------
mikelyons
The best way is going to be a custom solution with hacked together custom
hard/software. You can then open source your design for community learning and
growth.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I'm pretty excited about the work going on at spark.io. Might be worth
checking out if you pursue the smart-things route.

------
denysonique
Arduino + NRF24, and optionally a Raspberry PI as the main controlling device
hooked up to the Internet and a Bluetooth receiver.

